# "Star Wars: The Old Republic"



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Star Wars: The Old Republic" Diverse Worlds Video Dev Diary
12:03 AM PDT, May 3, 2009

at Amazon

Is there really any such thing as a World of Warcraft (WoW) killer? I tend to think not. There are just way too many reasons why people are drawn to WoW. Does that mean that BioWare's upcoming MMO Star Wars: The Old Republic won't be a massive hit? Not at all. The BioWare team keeps chugging along and they have a tremendous amount of material to work with. The latest video that they have released, embedded below, shows one aspect of this, a fair number of the worlds that the game will feature. The video is made up almost entirely of what looks like concept art, but it looks pretty cool regardless. Again, yet another reason to get back into PC gaming, uh, eventually. There is no release date for the game. Anyway, check out the video.

Video is at the link

--Hobson's Choice


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

that game might not be a wow killer, but i bet it will be a good game. It looks awesome so far. And it should have a lot of player when it starts. I bet most of the starwars fans will give it a go. I will never do lame P2P games, but i might consider changing my mind for this one.


----------



## Laconic1 (Dec 16, 2008)

Yeah, MMORPG's FTL. I did enjoy the hell out of the KOTOR series so I may put aside my prejudices and give this one a whirl.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

More News 
>>>>>>>

"Star Wars: The Old Republic" MMO Trooper Class Announced
10:43 AM PDT, May 9, 2009

Source: at amazon.com










'Star Wars: The Old Republic' Trooper class announced Space opera fans that remain hooked on that "Galaxy, far, far away," as well as sci-fi and MMO fans in general are patiently waiting, but with baited breath for the Bioware/Lucasarts PC game release of Star Wars: The Old Republic. As always seems to be the case, it is a good ways off, but BioWare has started to release information on the character classes that will be available. The latest is the Trooper:
-------------------------------------------------- -----------

Overview: Honor, Duty, Defense of the Republic
Not all heroes carry Lightsabers. Some just have the will to fight. For decades, the armed forces of the Galactic Republic defended their civilization against the seemingly unstoppable Sith Empire. Despite countless setbacks, the men and women of the Republic military never backed down until the Senate ordered them to do so. These brave souls remain ready and willing to lay their lives on the line today. (more)

Field Reconnaissance
Deployed to the hairiest battlefields in the galaxy, Republic Troopers generally travel in small, specialized squads. It is not uncommon, however, to see a Trooper engaging enemies on his or her own. Whether operating solo or in groups, members of the Republic Special Forces have become intimidating opponents to their enemies.

Outfitting
The Republic's experiments with a new generation of heavy blaster rifles have proven successful, sparking a galaxy-wide trend towards larger, more powerful and more versatile armaments. It takes a great deal of strength and training, however, to wield these war machines, so they're rarely used outside the military. Republic engineers have also worked overtime fashioning new defensive gear for the Republic's most elite soldiers, armor suits that provide maximum protection and flexibility in multiple environments.

Combat Tactics
Whether fighting as part of a small strike squad or at the forefront of a larger force, the Trooper can unleash unrivaled firepower against his enemies. A Trooper's rifle is his best friend, and the military is constantly challenged to design faster, more powerful and more reliable blaster rifles every year. Wielding such rifles and wearing protective battle armor designed by the Republic's top engineers, the Trooper will not hesitate to step right into the crossfire. Whether storming a base or a battlefield, the Trooper charges into the fight, blaster-rifle blazing, to clear a path for freedom and justice.

-------------------------------------------------- ------------------------------------------

I've said it before, and it remains as true as ever. By initial appearances it looks like this game could be VERY good. There's been no in-depth gameplay looks yet, so this is definitely tentative at best at this point, but if enough attention is given to MMO gameplay, as well as perhaps the single player campaign this may hold true. Regardless, it will be exciting to see.

The Trooper class was the second revealed. If you are interested, you might also want to check out the Bounty Hunter class, which was the first to see the light of day.

--Hobson's Choice


----------

